# Hwy 1 in vancouver??



## Bill4728 (Dec 8, 2012)

What is the deal with a toll bridge just outside of Vancouver. 

How do I use it??


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 8, 2012)

Found a web site which explains https://www.treo.ca/the-bridge/


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 8, 2012)

Haven't figured that out myself.  

It's the new Port Mann Bridge, across the Fraser River. We crossed the last week of November, just before tolling was set to start.  

Tolling will be electronic, so there won't be anything physically preventing you from crossing the bridge.  But if you don't have the recorder strip and your vehicle isn't registered in Canada, how will the toll be collected?  I googled to see if I could find out, but all of the web sites that I found about the tolling project didn't mention anything about collecting from international drivers.  

Will it be gratis for us?  Similarly, what happens when a Canadian plated vehicle uses one of the Good-to-Go toll lanes or bridges in Washington? The Washington GoodToGo site mentions about having arrangements for collections with other states, but doesn't mention anything about Canada.  It wouldn't surprise me, though, if BC and WA didn't enter into a reciprocal agreement for collection of tolls involving vehicles registered in each of those jurisdictions.


----------



## Freebird (Dec 8, 2012)

Bill4728 said:


> What is the deal with a toll bridge just outside of Vancouver.
> 
> How do I use it??



You can sign up to get a transponder or you can register your lic # and it will bill you.
If you cross you can register later your plate AFAIK.

I wouldn't want to worry about it to save a few bucks, sometime in the future they might start impounding cars that have outstanding unpaid tolls. (Like on Parking Wars in Philly...)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 8, 2012)

Bill4728 said:


> Found a web site which explains https://www.treo.ca/the-bridge/



Yep. That's where they have it set up.  Our friends to the north are one step ahead of us even though we've been in the electronic tolling game longer.


----------



## northpole (Dec 8, 2012)

The tolling people (TREO) hope that Americans will sign into the website withing 5 days and pay the toll, or stop at a payment kiosk and pay the toll... 

There is a section on the website that says "Pay your toll", you click on it, enter your license plate number and state/province and it'll show how much you owe.  Then you enter your credit card number...

However, I don't think that there's any way to enforce the toll on out of province vehicles.  TREO says that they have agreements with other provinces and states to collect fees, but I'm sure that they would only bother if a vehicle racked up $100s in fees...

It's a nice bridge, the widest of its kind in the world (most 10 lane bridges are double deck bridges).


----------



## ricoba (Dec 8, 2012)

Last winter, we drove across the Golden Ears Bridge on our way back to the USA, we didn't have a transponder and no front license plate, so we didn't pay a toll.  I would have if they had a booth, but I was even unaware how to pay the toll till I saw northpole's post. But, I guess I lived in BC long enough over the years to have paid enough taxes for one free pass!


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 16, 2012)

Paying the toll via the website as impossible last week so I called the 800 number and paid over the phone.  

I just tried the website today and it looks like the "pay by web" option is now working. 

Must have saved us 30 minutes in drive time.


----------



## herindoors911 (Dec 16, 2012)

Make sure you watch all the highway signs when on the TransCanada #1 approaching the new Port Mann bridge and when you have reached the other side.  The construction has been going on a long time and some of the by-passes, tributaries are NOT the same as they used to be.   They will be changing again as and when the contributing roadways are finished.

Managed to head south instead of north myself!


----------



## BevL (Dec 17, 2012)

We have to head into "town" on Thursday, looking forward to trying out the new bridge.


----------

